# Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle



## MeFoMan (14. Juni 2004)

Hi,

wir haben uns unerwünschte Gäste in unserem Vereinssee eingefangen - amerikanische Krebse (Name = ? ).

Glück im Unglück: Die sind superlecker  :z 

Zu meiner Frage:
Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit, die Viecher mit einer Falle zu fangen (ähnl. einer Reuse)? Habt ihr eine Bauanleitung ;+ 

Please Input

Danke

Markus


----------



## Paule (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

da kannst du nen aalkorb oder ähnliches nehemn, du musst nur einen köder in der reuse haben, sprich ein stück fisch


----------



## macke (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

Oder einfach während dem Angeln ne Koederfischsenke ablassen, Köder draufwerfen und mal nach ner Stunde oder so rausziehen... An manchen Tagen funktioniert das ganz gut!


----------



## taildancer (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

Kieck mal hier www.rapurosvo.fi
Dit sind die besten Krebsreusen die es gibt!!!
Ick schau noch mal nach ob ich irgendwo ne bauanleitung für was ähnliches finde!


----------



## CyTrobIc (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

oder was gelbes oder rotes an ne schnur binden, dat halten die fest wie nix


----------



## p_regius (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

Wir haben hier ähnliche Probleme mit Am. Roten Sumpfkrebsen.
Irgendwer hat die in einem (nun schon 2) Weiher ausgesetzt. Die kantonale Behörde wollte die Viecher sofort ausrotten, da sie einheimische klar verdrängen und zudem Krebspest übertragen. Ausrotten mit Hormonen/Gift oder so, wissenschaftlich anscheinend die beste, selektivste und schonendste Methode, da es sich um einen künstlichen Weiher handelte und die Viecher sich bald in anderen Gewässern breitmachen könnten.
Nach Protesten, etc. vom Naturschutz (bei fremden Krebsen in künstlichem Weiher die einheimische Fauna ernsthaft bedrohen!) und Anwohnern, wurde nix draus, die Alternative war erst jährlicher extremer Hechtbesatz, dann Aalbesatz, die Aale ware effektiver und halten den Bestand klein. Andere Fische hats da aber seither kaum mehr, Vögel auch nicht.
Ich weiss nicht genug drüber, aber es kostet sehr viel und da die Krebse nur deziumiert werden haben sie sich seither in grössere natürl. Gewässer ausgebreitet.
Zudem kommt das seither in anderen Gebieten die Viecher von irgendwelchen Vollidioten ebenfalls ausgesetzt wurden ... #q 

Mehr Info: http://www.google.ch/search?num=100&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&q=sch%C3%BCbelweiher+sumpfkrebs&meta==


----------



## p_regius (14. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

p.s. Die Naturschutzverbände (WWF, etc.) feiern das seither als Erfolg.
Mag die Leute ja sonst sehr, nur manchmal denken die nicht nach und schützen blind.


----------



## Paule (15. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

Der link von taldancer ist gut, kannst dir mit dem vorbild und ein bischen phantasie auch selber eine basteln, z.B. aus kaninchendraht, der aus dem entsprechenden material besteht


----------



## MeFoMan (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

@all:

Danke für die Tipps. Ich werde es erst mal mit der KöFi-Senke ausprobieren...
Da hätte ich auch selber 'drauf kommen können  #q 

C U

Markus


----------



## taildancer (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

@Mefoman wie klar ist den euer see?Und wie zahlreich sind die krebse da den schon vertreten?
Ich glaub das basteln is nich allzu schwierig...wenn man einwenig handwerklich begabt ist!also nix für mich!
Die Köderfische solltest du aber festbinden,am besten mit nem Draht oder so!um die Lockwirkung zu verstärken solltest du sie vielleicht noch an der Flanke einschneiden!


----------



## frubbel (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

Gib mal auf YouTube crawfishtrap ein dann kommen da ein paar gute Bauanleitungen für krebsreusen


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

Glaube, das der TE nach nun mehr 10 Jahre schon eine eine Krebsfalle gebaut hat.


----------



## phirania (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Krebsfalle*

Oder schon Alle weg gefangen hat und verspeist   ...


----------

